# mortise and tenon question



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm usually proud of my mortise and tenon work... and never had a problem. But recently I started gluing up a project without double checking the fit (getting cocky I guess). Sure enough, one is really loose. Half the project is already glued tight, so starting over really isn't an option.

My question is, will filling the gap with a bunch of glue have any strength? (The joint shouldn't be under much load).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Most glues will not have any strength.*

When used to fill a gap, most glues will eventually crack.
Two easy fixes.
1) Use epoxy, epoxy can fill gaps with strength
2) Glue a piece of veneer on to the tenon to make it fatter. This piece can be cut on the table saw from scraps. This is the option I would go with.

I'll bet you wont ever make that mistake again.


----------



## mmwood_1 (Oct 24, 2007)

If you have not already glued it together, I second Tony B's suggestion. That's what I do if I have to.


----------



## clockdaddy (Oct 12, 2008)

So many woodworkers try to fill gaps with wood glue. That type of glue ( known as alifatic adhesive) is great, but not for filling voids! Glue some older chairs with it and in six months they're loose again!


As suggested, build the tenon up with veneer or thinly cut wood and recut it properly. Obviously you care about the quality of your work and I feel you wouldn't be pleased to let something like that "slip by"!

CD


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks all. The advice is greatly appreciated.
I think I'll go the veneer route.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

I would go with choice #2 also and build up the tenon with a veneer. We have all been there and done that. Funny how quickly we learn to check our work before we glue it up. Red


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

The veneer worked great. And it only took a couple o' minutes before bed. The next morning I made a perfect fit. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*Another case of simple solutions*

for what seemingly was a major problem. Glad it worked out.


----------



## top (Mar 24, 2008)

use some glue and power saw dust as fine as posible it will work i will get it use it out of my sander :laughing:trick :laughing:trick but it will work


*THE SHOP OF TOP*


----------

